
Australia's Internet drops to 60th in world, slips 30 places - iliketosleep
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/nbn/as-australias-global-internet-ranking-slips-critics-of-fttn-grow-louder/news-story/179031f43ad8053b959ca92177996ee8
======
a3n
People are still laying copper??

